# Nevermore and Division promotional tie-in...



## eaeolian (Aug 10, 2005)

...any DC-area locals here?

Wanna see the current ss.org interview live, and help out/check out/meet/heckle a fellow board member?

Nevermore, at Jaxx in Springfield, VA w/Division and two other to-be-named locals, Aug. 29th. If you're interested in coming, drop me a pm or email, as I can, uh, help out with saving TicketBastard charges on tickets. 

Nevermore is doing a full set, not the 20 minutes they get on Gigantour.

<end of plug>


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 10, 2005)

Can you move the whole thing to Tampa?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 10, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Can you move the whole thing to Tampa?



Not without a very big truck...


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 11, 2005)

How 'bout a full-scale tour, stopping everywhere someone on ss.org lives?


----------



## grimmchaos (Aug 11, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> How 'bout a full-scale tour, stopping everywhere someone on ss.org lives?



Yeah, I'd get in on that!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 11, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> How 'bout a full-scale tour, stopping everywhere someone on ss.org lives?



Hey, I'd love to. All we need is someone to underwrite it...


----------



## Robotechnology (Aug 26, 2005)

I might condsider finding someone to drive down with. I checked mapquest and they said there were 4 different Springfield's in VA. Is that Fairfax, Page, York, or Rockbridge. Please say Fairfax because it's the only one that's reasonable distance (490 miles roundtrip). I missed their Gigantour set because they had 'em start at 4:50! Tickets showed 5 PM start time and I never would have thought Dillinger Escape Plan and Fear Factory would have started AFTER Nevermore!


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (Aug 26, 2005)

At the gigantour i saw, it seemed like a lot more than 20 minutes of nevermore...not that im complaining...


----------



## noodles (Aug 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, this show got canceled. Supposedly they're going to come back through before the end of the year, though.


----------

